# Cage set up



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

So I’m buying a little guy at the end of the month. I have the room to give him a pretty big cage. I’m looking at ordering one though Guinea pig market. They can do a custom cage for me! I was just looking to get some input. I can do a 2x5 with 10” sides. Or a 2x6 with 10” sides. I’m going to fleece line it. I just was wondering what y’all suggest. It’s coroplast.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Either one of those two are good sizes for your baby as they are well above the standard 8 sq ft size. It's really up to you and how much space you have available for your baby. Keep in mind that the cage has to be thoroughly heated evenly throughout all areas 24/7.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

What would you recommend


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

They also have a 2x3 with 10”


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Honestly, I say the bigger the better. 2x3 is a bit under the minimum requirement.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry is it 2x5 inches?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

She's talking about a c&c cage 2x5 so that would make it 30 inches x 76 inches


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok so maybe the 2x5 or 6 and just do two heat lamps on each end?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Two lamps is not enough. You'd need more to make sure the cage is thoroughly heated.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> She's talking about a c&c cage 2x5 so that would make it 30 inches x 76 inches


Oh haha I didn't understand thanks

I believe - reading others most use like 4 or 5 100-150w ches


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay! I ordered a thermometer and a temperature control. I’ll go ahead and order like 4 lamps if you think that’s enough? Whatever is fine with me I just want the best for him! So any tips or suggestions would be great!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

5 would be better to be on the safer side. Remember to also get thermostats that way the temperature in the cage remains consistent!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You'll need a thermostat (temperature controller) for each lamp. There are those double ones BUT I dont know how long everything is to know of it will work for you. I also dont know price differences or if you can get them in places.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay! Any recommendations on brands? I know there’s a bunch of different types of bulbs and watts


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I didnt go by brands I just looked for the product and read reviews, I can't tell you the bands of any of my heating stuff apart from the thermostat is habitat.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I think if you found high wattage bulbs, two or three lamps could heat that space pretty evenly. But that also depends on whether you choose the 2x5 or 2x6. Christina has a 2x4 and I have one lamp on each end that heats it evenly. But if you’re leaning towards the ‘better be safe than sorry’ side, go for however many you deem necessary!


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay thank you guys! One more thing! My breeder recommended fleece instead of aspen. She said it’s better for males? WhT are y’alls thoughts


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Should 4 of these do the trick?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I've never heard of bedding being better than another. Each bedding has its owns pros and cons. It all comes down to preferences but to be honest I prefer fleece. (It's reusable and lasts long) I've read of cases where hedgies have a reaction to aspen. Of course it doesn't happen to all hedgies but I didn't want to take the risk.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Also the 100w is okay to use. It doesn't emit and kind of light so that's good. Remember when you're looking for CHEs get the ones that don't emit light! There are ones that do so be careful.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay! He’s only a baby right now! He’s old enough to go home at the end of the month. What should I set the temperature control to. What’s a safe zone for them to be in


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly wouldn't be good on fleece I use shredded cardboard dust extracted horse bedding comes in big bales and lasts a while, but it allows her to dig about and forage around

She has fleece strips in her hide though to help with keep warmer but she can arrange that how she likes and nest it up herself.

I think the bedding should depend on the hedgehog a bit more than the owners convince of easy reusable bedding but that's just me.

Temps range from 23°c to 26/27°c ask the breeder what temp he is already kept at thats the vest thing to do


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok! I’ve also heard they’re best to be kept in their own room that’s quite? I’ve got 8 dogs so I was thinking of putting him in my guest room so he can be away from everything? My dogs won’t be able to get near him in there. They’re all super friendly and I hope I can get to where he’s comfortable being around them in a safe manor. Weather it’s a pen or me holding him


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

It'd be good for your baby to have their own room in a quiet area. Always be cautious when your hedgie is near other animals. It only takes a split second for them to swipe their paw at the baby and causing injuries.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

One last thing! What wheel do you recommend?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I keep Holly in my room (she is in a vivarium on my chest of draws with a hard flat sturdy board supporting the bit that comes off the draws) with a radio on lowish sound, Quiet is good but its also good to have a bit of noise to densities them a little to certain noises.

I look after dogs so they arent always around, Holly is pretty good with them barking and the smell of dogs, but I dont tend to let the dogs near her because they mostly have the same "what is it can I eat it" attitude. So Personally I'd keep the hedgehog out of reach 

Wheels Caroline storm are great, you can look through here for the making your own bucket wheel and if your in the UK(I have no idea if you are or not) then tic tac wheels are great


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

I’ve seen these mostly around


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Ive used Silent Spinner wheels for as long as I can remember, but there are cases in which these have caused injury to other owners hogs, so, as always, use your discretion and look up some topics on here regarding wheels. As Ria said, you could easily make a diy wheel if you’re the diy type of person 🙂


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

You can also find lots of bucket wheels on etsy that are nice and spacious.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> You can also find lots of bucket wheels on etsy that are nice and spacious.


You have to be careful with some like the tie die bucket ones they are no good for hedgehogs they are too curved


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

No CHE brand emits light; theyre Ceramic Heat Emitters - so thats not something you have to look out for. So long as its a CHE, youre good to go with no worries.

If you use 25cm/10" dome holders and 150W bulbs, 2 lamps should easily maintain a 2 x 4 and even possibly a 2 x 5. If you want to play it safe, three lamps will maintain a temps of a 2 x 5 or even 2 x 6. 

To be perfectly honest, I would rather 2-3 heat set ups and then use a room heater for additional supplemental heating vs using more lamps. I would be worried with stability of a C&C cage with like 5 clamp lamps on it; it will make the sides top-heavy, and it could drop the lamp onto your pet.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay! Maybe I’ll try that!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Just wanted to clarify something. You mentioned a 10" height -- are you referring just to the coroplast inside the C&C cage? Will your C&C be covered with grids (and that lid serve as a resting place for your CHEs)? --just wanted to be sure the hedgehog can't climb out.

The one wheel you have pictured with the openings are not recommended. A hedgehog can hurt himself because they like to hop off while the wheel is still moving. The Carolinia Storm Bucket wheels are considered the standard for hedgehogs. You can make one yourself if you like or order one from their website. 

A 2 grid by 4 grid is a fine size. Larger is also fine. Bear in mind that it is a good idea to fill the space with hideys and things to explore. They don't like large open spaces. In their case, cluttered is good.


----------



## Taylormia9 (Sep 6, 2019)

The coroplast inside will be 10”. The cage will also be covered! I’ll definitely order a bucketwheel!


----------

